
The new CKEditor 5 release is out with Electron support, autosave and more - Reinmar
https://ckeditor.com/blog/CKEditor-5-v11.0.0-released/
======
dangoljames
Brilliant!

CKEditor is an highly under-rated drop-in solution for web sites and
applications that is lodash of embedded text editing.

If your application requires a decent text tool and you aren't using CKEditor
you're doin' it wrong...

